# Crow Calls



## skitty1234

I am interested in getting into crow hunting but do not want to sped lots of money on calls. Can someone please help me with some free recordings to get started?


----------



## Jmnhunter

you looking into electronic or mouth calls? the crow mouth calls are junk, we have had better luck with a predator call using an imitation crow call sound with the pred call. If your talking electronic, we used to get a crow tape and play it in a portable tape player. crow tapes are pretty cheap...


----------



## skitty1234

I have a player I got from my dad, it is a cd player and I would like some cd sounds if it is possible. Or should I go about it a different way?


----------



## Jmnhunter

that will work, you should be able to download crow sounds to your hard drive and then burn them onto a cd fairly easily; let me look for you... :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter

here you go http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html just download the mp3s to your computer then burn them on a blank cd :sniper: 
good luck!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

You can go to www.gofoxpro or to fnt furs just type in Bob Aronsohn under search. Also All Predator Calls.

Bob A.


----------



## fuzznuts

Listen to a baby crow. It is not difficult to mimic on a crow call. Kinda like hummin along with herman. Get a predator decoy and a crow decoy set them slightly apart from a brush pile, then start balling. It'll bring crows in....all day.


----------

